# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  اهميه كاميرا المايكروسكوب فى صيانة الموبايل

## mohamed73

اهميه كاميرا المايكروسكوب فى صيانة الموبايل اذا كنت لا تريد الوقوع فى مشاكل مع عملائك فيجب عليك تصوير ما يحدث عند فتح كل جهاز تحسبا حتى لا يلقى العميل اللوم عليك عندما يكون الهاتف تم تدميره عند فنى اخر      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

